# Pondered the switch, and made the switch.



## DNel928 (Feb 21, 2014)

After much deliberation I have finally pulled the trigger on a Canon 5D classic. I sold my Nikon D7100 in early January after pondering the idea of going full frame since the beginning. While it is a leap back in features and overall quality, I must say I am much more pleased with the 5D for some off reason. 

So now some questions arise:
Will a UDMA 7 CF card work with the 5D classic? I keep getting mixed messages on this.
And is there any way to check the shutter count from home? I was told it had less than 10k clicks, but I'd like to be sure.

Thanks in advance for any help, and here is a picture of the beast!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the dark side! Enjoying the cookies? 

There's something about full frame that APS-C just can't quite touch, even if the end results are indistinguishable. Besides, now there's all that nice, full frame glass you can use and get the most out of... Who cares if it's older? As long as you like it and it works for you, that's really all that matters. As for the shutter count, I hear there are a few programs you can use with the camera connected to the computer.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2014)

Google "Canon shutter count website" and a few sites pop up.

This one, for example: Camera Shutter Count

I bought a 5D in 2006, and shot it regularly until early 2012. Still have it. At lower ISO values, the 5D is a good imager, especially if scene dyamic range is not excessively high. It is an AWESOME camera when shooting under studio electronic flash!!!! I LOVE the way the approximately 2.7x larger sensor works indoors with lenses like the 50mm and 85mm primes, and also with the 70-200 zoom. With the 85mm on the 5D, you can shoot a nice full-length portrait from 20 feet away; with a 1.6x camera, you need to be 34.5 feet away with the same lens, so the depth of field BEHIND the subjects is VERY different on a FF versus an APS-C camera.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome Young Skywalker. 

I made the same leap as well back in November. My only reservation is that my wife told me she wants to shoot video...so it looks like I need to upgrade to a 5D Mk II 

Nonetheless, because the 5D has the Digic II image processor, the shutter counts can only be counted by Canon. Truthfully, I've heard of these guys going over 250k clicks, so it's a great camera. Check to make sure the mirror has been fixed. If not, Canon should fix it for free. You can have the shutter count checked at that time. 

I agree with Derrel when it comes to studio lighting. This thing is awesome. ISO gets noisy at 3200 (H), but some sensors like the T3 I sold to upgrade got noisy at 1200-1600, so it's something I can totally live with. Congrats!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 23, 2014)

I am really curious for this move.
Moving from top of the line DX body to a very old FF body seems like a rather illogical move to me.
Please don't take this as a shot or criticism as I don't mean that at all but I would like to understand why making this move.
If you wanted to moved to a FF body why not go for the D700 or for at least the 5D II.
Just like you I am VERY eager to move to FF body, I can do the jump if I wanted to the D610, I have the cash but for me the D7100 is so good that I rather hold on to the D610 replacement and then pull the trigger.
For me I found the D7100 only flaw and that's basically the flaw of every crop sensor camera is low light performance in everything else its the perfect companion.

Congratulation on your new camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2014)

I added a FullFrame.  I added a d600 to my crop sensor d7000 last fall.  Thus if I crop a d600 photo to 16mp then I should have a d7000 16mp photo. I have yet to test them head to head on that scenario but I plan on it on doing this for astronomy stuff when it gets a little warmer out.  So I'll see.  Then I'll have to decide whether the keep the d7000 or not (the d600 is so much better in a studio environment though so it's not going anywhere).  But considering the resale value of the d7000 i might as well keep it for kids sports stuff.


----------



## DNel928 (Feb 23, 2014)

goodguy said:


> I am really curious for this move.
> Moving from top of the line DX body to a very old FF body seems like a rather illogical move to me.
> Please don't take this as a shot or criticism as I don't mean that at all but I would like to understand why making this move.
> If you wanted to moved to a FF body why not go for the D700 or for at least the 5D II.
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I absolutely loved the D7100. The 5D is an absolutely awesome camera, and the lack of features is a bit daunting at first. I like the challenge the lack of features gives me opposed to the D7100 as well. If I have to work a little harder for the same shot so be it. 

My biggest goal was getting into a FF camera, and the $550 price tag of the 5D was awesome. I sold the D7100 and grip for enough money to afford the 5D, 50mm f1.8, and the 24-105L. The 5D was one of the greatest cameras in the world when it was released in 05? or 06, so why wouldn't it be enough for an amateur such as myself? The 5DII isn't a big enough advancement imo. I never shoot video, and the leap in resolution won't really matter much to me at the moment. 

I understand your curiosity. Sometimes I puzzle myself with the same thought, but in the end I am happy I made the switch.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2014)

I was very tempted too to get an older Nikon FF.  I contemplated getting the d700 too but in the end because of astronomy stuff that I do I really needed to be above 16mp.  But the older FF are tempting at their price points.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice!

The 5d is so cheap I've thought about getting one just to fiddle around with it. A full frame camera, grip and 85 prime for under 1k? Lol


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 23, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> Nice!
> 
> The 5d is so cheap I've thought about getting one just to fiddle around with it. A full frame camera, grip and 85 prime for under 1k? Lol



I did the 5D, grip, two batteries, charger, 85mm 1.4 (Rokinon) for right at $800.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2014)

A few fabulous accessories for the 5D shooter! 

 A used Nikon 80-200mm f/4 Ai-S zoom lens and a $15 "regular" Nikon F-to-EOS adapter. This is one of the finest manual focus zoom lenses available for under $100.

  The "expensive" Fotodiox Pro Adapter allows Nikon G-series lenses to be used on the 5D with diaphragm control. This is an optional accessory.

  The 5D works well with not only Nikon F-mount lenses, but also with Olympus OM-system lenses like the 28mm f/2.8 I bought for $45, and the Canon 5D also works well with m42 thread mount AKA "Pentax screw mount" lenses, like this Vivitar Series One 55mm f/2.8 1:1 macro lens, and also the Asahai-Pentax Super-Takumar 135mm f/3.5 and the SUper-Takumar 200mm f/4; both the 135/3.5 and the 200/4 are very sharp lenses, and they are available at low prices. THe 135/3.5 has a lovely bokeh quality, and it pretty easy to focus, while the 200/4 has a very long, slow focus throw and is a bit trickier to focus accurately and fast.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 23, 2014)

Consider adding Magic Lantern firmware to your setup.  It think the 5D is supported by that.  Will add a few more arrows to your quiver.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 23, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Consider adding Magic Lantern firmware to your setup.  It think the 5D is supported by that.  Will add a few more arrows to your quiver.



Magic Lantern was developed to mainly help with video (the 5D Mk II/Mk III). There is not much to gain from the firmware to aid with a 5D classic


----------



## goodguy (Feb 25, 2014)

DNel928 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I am really curious for this move.
> ...


Yes my end goal is FF but in my case it either be complete modern or I will stick to crop sensor, I still dont understand since you were with Nikon and had Nikon lenses why not get the D700 ?
From what I understand the D700 is still a very good FX camera and is better then the 5D and you can get it for 1000$ or even less.
This is not a Nikon vs Canon, if you would have upgraded to 5D II or III or even 6D I wouldnt say a thing as I would understand your move, those are excellent cameras but the 5D was good 8 years ago but now.......well its left behind.


----------



## Jamesaz (Feb 26, 2014)

I like my 5D. I've used it for years. Actually like it better than the mk2 I just had to have. It's a good camera, and with good glass you will have a high quality tool to make good photographs. Some may believe it obsolete but then, some may believe film is obsolete. The bottom line, and I think most will agree, is that the camera one uses should be something they are comfortable with and something that does not hinder the process of creating what they want to see as a finished (or abandoned) piece. Have fun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 26, 2014)

> And is there any way to check the shutter count from home? I was told it had less than 10k clicks, but I'd like to be sure.


If there isn't a native menu option, Magic lantern should give you this information.
It may have been developed for video but offers oodles of non-video stuff, like that, or like built in intervalometer options without needing to buy or carry around a plugin accessory, and so on.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 26, 2014)

> SUper-Takumar 200mm f/4


I looked it up and Holy **** that thing only weighs 4 ounces? Is that actually right? That's the same as the gerbil sized plastic 50 1.8!


----------



## DNel928 (Feb 27, 2014)

goodguy said:


> DNel928 said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



All my glass was for a DK Nikon body to begin with. Since I sold it all at once I thought it would be a great time to switch over to Canon. I personally like Canon more, so I made the switch. The 5D is excellent, I love using it. 
A D700 crossed my mind, believe me, but I just wanted to get into a Canon system. I looked at the 5DII but the features are not worth $700 more over the 5D which is practically the same camera. I probably won't be in a 5DC for long before I jump into a 6D or 5D3. I just bought some good glass and the body will catch up later on. I have in no way been limited by the 5D yet.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 27, 2014)

goodguy said:


> DNel928 said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



I have no idea if the 5D is considered a classic, but would you understand better if it were a classic car or motorcycle etc?  He mentioned being happy with his choice.  I can totally understand that.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 27, 2014)

DNel928 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > DNel928 said:
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> > SUper-Takumar 200mm f/4
> 
> 
> I looked it up and Holy **** that thing only weighs 4 ounces? Is that actually right? That's the same as the gerbil sized plastic 50 1.8!



That must be a typo...according to this it's 550 grams, or 19.4007 ounces...so, a wee bit more than 4 ounces!

S-M-C/Super Takumar 200mm F4 Reviews - M42 Screwmount Telephoto Primes - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> That must be a typo...according to this it's 550 grams, or 19.4007 ounces...so, a wee bit more than 4 ounces!  S-M-C/Super Takumar 200mm F4 Reviews - M42 Screwmount Telephoto Primes - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database


  I've gone back and forth and back and forth on something like an m42 mount 135 f/2. But I had experience using an FD to EOS adapter with a 50mm macro. And I HATED it.   I have the Rokinon (that you hate Derrel) and it's super sharp, but MF, so I don't mind it. I just didn't know how good those things were


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

reavesce said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > That must be a typo...according to this it's 550 grams, or 19.4007 ounces...so, a wee bit more than 4 ounces!  S-M-C/Super Takumar 200mm F4 Reviews - M42 Screwmount Telephoto Primes - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
> ...



The advantage of the majority of m42 lenses, like the Super-Takumars for example, is that they have an Auto/Manual diaphragm switch, or slider, on the barrel, and it allows the lens to be focused wide-open, and then with one press of the Auto/Manual switch, you can close the lens down to the pre-selected shooting aperture, without the need to "count click-stops" to get to say, f/8. With a Nikon lens for example, it would be like 2/2.8/4/5.6/8, or "*four clicks*" that need to be counted in order to go from wide-open and down to f/8....with an m42 lens, ONE, single press!

Also, the m42 adapter for EOS is glass-free. NO need for a glass element to achieve infinity focus. If you go to like the manual focus forum on-line, there are a lot of user reviews of various lenses. I think the Super-Takumar 135/3.5 has lovely bokeh. In the late 1960's, the Pentax Spotmatic and the Super-Takumar lenses were popular with professional photographers in Europe; these old lenses were "professional-caliber" lenses in their day, before the full ascension of Nikon, and before Canon really had anything decent. Canon cameras at that time were pretty clunky machines, and the Nikon F Photomic FTn and FTN models were big, ungainly beasts.


----------



## DNel928 (Feb 28, 2014)

I was lucky enough to be a candidate of the mirror issue with the 5D. Not 500 clicks after owning it she went haywire. Kind of happy about it overall though. It had dust in the viewfinder and on the sensor which will now be cleaned by Canon along with firmware updates blah blah blah...


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The advantage of the majority of m42 lenses, like the Super-Takumars for example, is that they have an Auto/Manual diaphragm switch, or slider, on the barrel, and it allows the lens to be focused wide-open, and then with one press of the Auto/Manual switch, you can close the lens down to the pre-selected shooting aperture, without the need to "count click-stops" to get to say, f/8. With a Nikon lens for example, it would be like 2/2.8/4/5.6/8, or "four clicks" that need to be counted in order to go from wide-open and down to f/8....with an m42 lens, ONE, single press!  Also, the m42 adapter for EOS is glass-free. NO need for a glass element to achieve infinity focus. If you go to like the manual focus forum on-line, there are a lot of user reviews of various lenses. I think the Super-Takumar 135/3.5 has lovely bokeh. In the late 1960's, the Pentax Spotmatic and the Super-Takumar lenses were popular with professional photographers in Europe; these old lenses were "professional-caliber" lenses in their day, before the full ascension of Nikon, and before Canon really had anything decent. Canon cameras at that time were pretty clunky machines, and the Nikon F Photomic FTn and FTN models were big, ungainly beasts.



So I searched on 500px and holy [expletive] [expletive] Batman!  I was trying to link them but it wouldn't let me. You weren't lying about the bokeh. I'm gonna be a second shooter at a wedding next weekend and would love to see what that could do.

Note - after going to my desktop, I could link them. 

http://500px.com/photo/24088275

http://500px.com/photo/427573
http://500px.com/photo/27369283


----------



## mckeonkent (Feb 28, 2014)

The new Canon 5D Mark III from Canon truly sets a new standard among DSLRs. With an array of improvements over the 5D Mark II, you WILL be able take better quality video. The only question, is CAN you?
Although this camera is featured widely on the internet as a great HD video recording camera, it is not for everyone. You need to know how to properly use it, else you will end up like many of the people griping about the camera. While the equipment has made great leaps since the mid-80s when I started, users have taken a step back in terms of understanding of video. Newer generations can't take the time to learn their cameras. However, if you do take the time to learn it, and really study DSLR filmmaking, you are sure to make great videos. And no, you don't need an XLR input on a DSLR. There are many reasons why Canon did not include those types of audio connections on the upgraded 5D Mark III, and I won't get into that here. There are plenty of alternatives including external audio (like the real pros do it) or adapter boxes like the one from Juicedlink.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






All in all, this camera is a great step above the 5D Mark II and I highly recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 28, 2014)

mckeonkent said:


> The new Canon 5D Mark III from Canon truly sets a new standard among DSLRs. With an array of improvements over the 5D Mark II, you WILL be able take better quality video. The only question, is CAN you? Although this camera is featured widely on the internet as a great HD video recording camera, it is not for everyone. You need to know how to properly use it, else you will end up like many of the people griping about the camera. While the equipment has made great leaps since the mid-80s when I started, users have taken a step back in terms of understanding of video. Newer generations can't take the time to learn their cameras. However, if you do take the time to learn it, and really study DSLR filmmaking, you are sure to make great videos. And no, you don't need an XLR input on a DSLR. There are many reasons why Canon did not include those types of audio connections on the upgraded 5D Mark III, and I won't get into that here. There are plenty of alternatives including external audio (like the real pros do it) or adapter boxes like the one from Juicedlink.  All in all, this camera is a great step above the 5D Mark II and I highly recommend it :thumbup:



Really not sure why this is here (or relevant)


----------



## JosephW (Mar 1, 2014)

While yes i'd get better overall low light performance, i think i'd rather stick with something that is easier to manipulate. Although, given the chance, i'd swap a 5D for my Oly any day.


----------

